# اساليب الري الحديثة



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (16 يوليو 2006)

إليكم هذا الموضوعى الصغير حول أساليب الري الحديثة :
الري بالرش والري بالتنقيط والري بالقوارير


----------



## العرندس (16 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أبو عبدالرؤوف .. حياك الله وأهلا وسهلا بك 

جزيت خيرا على المشاركات .. 

نتابعك .. وننتظر المزيد 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## motaz_95 (17 يوليو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
جزيت خيرا 
ونحن في انتظار الجديد
[/grade]​


----------



## yas983 (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الف شكر على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------

